# Convert 3-RCA to Coax F Cable?



## peridoc (Aug 18, 2006)

So you guys are crafty, right? Does anyone know how to convert the three RCA (Y-R-W) output on the back of the unit to a Coaxial F Cable that is broadcast on antenna channel 3? I need this to distribute video/audio to other rooms in my house using the existing cabling.

Thanks for any ideas or input.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

peridoc said:


> So you guys are crafty, right? Does anyone know how to convert the three RCA (Y-R-W) output on the back of the unit to a Coaxial F Cable that is broadcast on antenna channel 3? I need this to distribute video/audio to other rooms in my house using the existing cabling.
> 
> Thanks for any ideas or input.


WALMart, RF modulator


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes the RF modulator is "the way", but channel "3" won't be HD, so you will be using composite or S-Video & not component [the three].


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> WALMart, RF modulator


about to say the same thing.


----------



## eatswodo (Nov 20, 2005)

You need an RF Modulator. Googling will find you several, but I couldn't begin to tell you what a good one might be.....

[Edit: man, you guys are quick..... ]


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

The "three RCA" output is called component. Just to be more specific, you won't be able to find an RF modulator for component, only composite. That is the yellow RCA cable.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

peridoc said:


> So you guys are crafty, right? Does anyone know how to convert the three RCA (Y-R-W) output on the back of the unit to a Coaxial F Cable that is broadcast on antenna channel 3? I need this to distribute video/audio to other rooms in my house using the existing cabling.
> 
> Thanks for any ideas or input.


Yep, you need a modulator. BUT, if you have an old VCR, you already have one. Plug the composite (Y,R,W) lines into the VCR line input, set the VCR to that input, and you should have the signal coming out the coax, it will even be in stereo!

And yes, this will only be SD.


----------



## peridoc (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow. Thanks for the quick responses guys. I am referring to the composite outputs so I think I will be good with the RF Modulator. That looks like exactly what I need. I appreciate the help!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> if you have an old VCR, you already have one.


You mean that thing still flashing 12:00 ? :lol:


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> The "three RCA" output is called component. Just to be more specific, you won't be able to find an RF modulator for component, only composite. That is the yellow RCA cable.


I assumed Y,R,W was yellow, red, white. composite.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> I assumed Y,R,W was yellow, red, white. composite.


Yeah, you're right. I was thinking Y-Pb-Pr which is component.


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

you can buy an HD component video modulator and run over CAT 5, not the existing coax, but relatively easy to fish...you'll also need two twisted pairs for audio.


----------

